# Help fast ive got babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## fishyshawn (Jul 31, 2005)

I just noticed 3 babie fish, i think the are ether dalmation guppies or rubber lipped pleco. what should i do there under the gravel
I need help fast :help:


----------



## fishyshawn (Jul 31, 2005)

someone fast i know your reading this


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Most likely guppies, thye are livebearers and are prolific breeders, the rabbits of the aquarium world. what do you need help with? either the guppy isnt finished giving birth or the rest were eater or are hiding. you can buy a breeders net if you'd like to keep them. guppies will accept finely crushed prepared foods like flakes, and there ae "fry bites" for fry. microworms or bbs are better, but crushed flakes work too.


----------



## fishyshawn (Jul 31, 2005)

thank so much right when i saw them i got the net breeder and i have only seen 3 so far and they are in the net. Im pretty sure the are dalmation mollies i have 3 of them i got from pet smart and the babies are spotted black and white. Thank you so much :fun:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Congratulations on what are apparently your first baby fish!

Molly fry are pretty big, and as such they're easy to care for & feed. Just feed them normal fishfood, but grind it up into flour for the first week or so, and then gradually increase the size a tiny bit about twice a week as they grow. In about a month they'll be ready to put back with the other fish. The more you feed them the faster they'l grow, and the better stuff you feed them the better they'll grow. If you can give them newly hatched brineshrimp they'll grow like crazy, but if not the powdered flake works fine.


----------



## fishyshawn (Jul 31, 2005)

would it be okay if i put them in a tank alone untill they get big enough because i have this little 3 gallon tank but it needs to cycle


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

It would be alright.. they are so small that they'll not produce much waste. I kept 7-8 platy fry in a container around a gallon for a few weeks one time. However, i was very dilligent about feeding small amounts 4-5 times a day and cleaning up any leftovers after they had a chance to eat. I also did small (10-20%) water changes everyday too.

Oh i forgot to mention I transfered a fake plant and a handful of gravel into the new container so that it had a little biological filtration.


----------

